# Welche Befehle?



## nickname (11. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute,

die Frage ist schon etwas seltsam. MySQl hat ja eine eigene Schreibkonvention. Kann ich die in einer Java-Applikation eigentlich problemlos anwenden oder hat die Java API auch hier ihre eigenen Befehle, um damit auf eine MySQL Datenbank zuzugreifen?
Z.B. "select * from tabelle_1" in MySQL. 

Mir geht es allgemein darum zu wissen, ob ich die MySQL-Befehle auch normal in einer Java-Applikation verwenden kann?

gruß nickname


----------



## SlaterB (11. Mai 2009)

reden wir über JDBC? lies dazu erstmal 100 Seiten, dann kann man darüber reden

obwohl, in
http://www.java-forum.org/datenbankprogrammierung/82808-java-mit-mysql-verbinden.html
kanntest du das doch schon ein bisschen

JDBC ist es egal, welche Art von SQL du übergibst, 
am besten an den Standard halten, dann verstehen es alle Datenbanken,
wenn MYSQL auf irgendeinen Dialekt gut reagiert, dann gehts auch, sonst fliegen Exceptions,


----------



## nickname (11. Mai 2009)

```
@Slater
lies dazu erstmal 100 Seiten
```
sollte ich mal machen... Mir ging es nur darum zu erfahren, ob ich diese Befehle problemlos in einer Java-Applikation einbinden kann. Aber hast recht, ich sollte erstmal etwas lesen!

gruß nickname


----------



## ARadauer (12. Mai 2009)

java ist es egal, was du an die datenbank schickst... was du zb in phpmyadmin eingeben kannst, kannst du in der regel auch mit java machen....


----------



## KlinCh (12. Mai 2009)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> java ist es egal, was du an die datenbank schickst... was du zb in phpmyadmin eingeben kannst, kannst du in der regel auch mit java machen....



afaik, darf man bei jdbc *nicht* die mysql syntax verwenden.
kanns jetzt grad nicht testen, berichtige mich wenn ich falsch liege.
(an was ich mich noch sicher erinnern kann: der strichpunkt ist auf jedenfall falsch)


----------

